# Another HO repair



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

They wondered why the toilet kept running. Someone installed an american standard flush valve on a Mansfield toilet, then used the Mansfield flush valve to weigh down the american standard flapper. Trip lever was bent to the max to try to make it work. Taking the toilet apart I noticed the black on the tank bolt washers was coming off on my hand. Deteriorating, so I replaced the tank washers as well. Then thats when I noticed they had a tank to bowl gasket that was way too small for the toilet, its a wonder it had not leaked before. Fill valve was also broke. Anyway I totally rebuilt the toilet.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

which one is the before and after? :jester:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Honest it was working when I left... :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I tell you what though, I have several mansfield trip levers and every one is bent too far in on itself. I had to take a torch and heat the plastic right behind the chrome lever to bend it out and keep it from hanging


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

Why did you put the washers on top of the gaskets for the tank to bowl bolts?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nevada Plumber said:


> Why did you put the washers on top of the gaskets for the tank to bowl bolts?


Oh yea... That is a leak waiting to happen! :yes:

Good eye Nevada!


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Bill said:


> They wondered why the toilet kept running. Someone installed an american standard flush valve on a Mansfield toilet, then used the Mansfield flush valve to weigh down the american standard flapper. Trip lever was bent to the max to try to make it work. Taking the toilet apart I noticed the black on the tank bolt washers was coming off on my hand. Deteriorating, so I replaced the tank washers as well. Then thats when I noticed they had a tank to bowl gasket that was way too small for the toilet, its a wonder it had not leaked before. Fill valve was also broke. Anyway I totally rebuilt the toilet.


 how much did u charge to rebuild the tank .. just wondering


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

ap plumbing said:


> how much did u charge to rebuild the tank .. just wondering


$21,000.00 :jester:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Bill said:


> They wondered why the toilet kept running. Someone installed an american standard flush valve on a Mansfield toilet, then used the Mansfield flush valve to weigh down the american standard flapper. Trip lever was bent to the max to try to make it work. Taking the toilet apart I noticed the black on the tank bolt washers was coming off on my hand. Deteriorating, so I replaced the tank washers as well. Then thats when I noticed they had a tank to bowl gasket that was way too small for the toilet, its a wonder it had not leaked before. Fill valve was also broke. Anyway I totally rebuilt the toilet.


I think the previous plumber sounds like he was a freakin genius working with what he had 
How long did his job last and what did he charge as compared to you?


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Bill said:


> I tell you what though, I have several mansfield trip levers and every one is bent too far in on itself. I had to take a torch and heat the plastic right behind the chrome lever to bend it out and keep it from hanging


Mansfield makes 2 different trip levers. The blue one is bent more than the white one.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Nevada Plumber said:


> Why did you put the washers on top of the gaskets for the tank to bowl bolts?


I don't see a problem. 

Bolt, rubber washer, tank. The dark area appears to be a stain to me


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ya got me. I will not put the blame on no one but myself. I was in a rush to get across town to finish up on a rough in and the washer thing slid by me. My bad


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Have you ever replaced the mansfield flush valve with a conventional flush vale? I hate those discs and get rid of the mansfield flush valve when I can.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Have you ever replaced the mansfield flush valve with a conventional flush vale? I hate those discs and get rid of the mansfield flush valve when I can.



never did. Always got the Mansfield replacements.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Have you ever replaced the mansfield flush valve with a conventional flush vale? I hate those discs and get rid of the mansfield flush valve when I can.


They always seemed pretty easy to rebuild to me...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Have you ever replaced the mansfield flush valve with a conventional flush vale? I hate those discs and get rid of the mansfield flush valve when I can.


 






Wait,


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

If I recall correctly, since it's been a while since I did a Mansfield repair, trying to put a standard flush valve raises the tank and makes it impossible to brace it on the china. Maybe they're different now.

As to those shiny washers - that was the first thing I noticed. They don't belong there.


----------



## IBEPLUMBING (Jun 6, 2011)

good catch on the washers lol that job should take 30 -40 minutes. quicker with wet dry vac. parts 31.00 ballcock 400a 10.00 plastic flush valve 10.00 tank to bolt kit 6.00handle 5.00 plus 125 labor. total 156.00


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

IBEPLUMBING said:


> good catch on the washers lol that job should take 30 -40 minutes. quicker with wet dry vac. parts 31.00 ballcock 400a 10.00 plastic flush valve 10.00 tank to bolt kit 6.00handle 5.00 plus 125 labor. total 156.00


Seems a hundred cheap in my parts... :whistling2:


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Have you ever replaced the mansfield flush valve with a conventional flush vale? I hate those discs and get rid of the mansfield flush valve when I can.


I think they are superior to a flapper. There is nothing get out of alignment, similar to the old American Standard N-3035 flush valve


----------

